# Roof Washing



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Procrastinate no longer; it it that time of the year again to get the roof cleaned. However, while I was looking for something else on the John Lewis web page, I came across this bit of kit.

Robot Scoobi Floor Washer, a bit pricey but could not the clever people who develop these bits of kit not adapt it to wash our mh roofs. Just think, put it on the roof and a few minutes later the job is done.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Washing the roof and solar panel is so satisfying. As it's always so dirty you can see the improvement immediately. Where the sides I can't see where I have been.......  

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

can't find that


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> can't find that


<< HERE I THINK>>

I don't think so somehow................................... 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like the idea of a robot to clean the roof. Actually I like the idea of anyone or anything cleaning the roof as long as it isnt me. I am annoyed at the OP for posting this thread though. I have enough reminders everytime I look out of an upstairs window and see the garden thats growing on the van roof.

Its just there niggling away at me like all those dreaded jobs that nobody wants to do (except Ray and thats just weird).

I have never found anything that makes it easy. Took 3 hours last time and another hour to clean the rest of the van afterwards and its flipping dangerous.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

[quote="raynipper" Where the sides I can't see where I have been....... 

Ray.[/quote]

You don't drive enough in crappy weather! Or maybe you wash your van often enough that it never gets really dirty.
I am not troubled by either issue so I can always see which bits are mucky and which aren't!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

True Makems.
I usually only wash the van just before a trip or the annual Control Technique.

My wife is more concerned about how the van looks and is always reminding me about some corrosion around the window trim and door lock. But as it's all aluminium I can live with it.....  

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I have never found anything that makes it easy. Took 3 hours last time and another hour to clean the rest of the van afterwards and its flipping dangerous.


3 hours?? how big is that van of yours? 30mins tops for me using a telescopic wash brush and hose and climbing onto the roof.

not dangerous - you just need to be careful... :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The need to wash the van is a fine excuse for a trip to Italy from our point of view. All those excellent members-only sostas with free facilities: high level scaffolding towers, hot water brushes, soap and lots of dishy Italians to offer advice.

I lie, we did wash it in Spain where Marjal offered 3 van washing bays.
Beyond that; only caravanners wash their vans regularly. Dirty van=a road well travelled. 

G


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We wait until we've had some rain and then either brush it over or more recently, use the Son's pressure washer.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont know if its because our van is parked very close to the side of the house where maybe birds throw moss at it or something but it just seems to go very green over the year. Usually its used for six months of the year but since October last year its hardly been used at all.

It also has lots of delves and grooves and none of it is smooth or flat.

It just takes forever to get it clean. Even the camos dome is looking really grubby and I have never figured out how to clean that as you cannot apply any real pressure to it as its squidgy and not rigid.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I dont know if its because our van is parked very close to the side of the house


Can't you get a hose and long brush out of the window and clean it that way ? Better than nothing anyway.

G


----------



## arao99 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Cleaning Motorhome roof*

This is how I cleaned my motorhome roof using a floor mop with detachable pad standing on step ladders


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> I dont know if its because our van is parked very close to the side of the house where maybe birds throw moss at it or something but it just seems to go very green over the year. Usually its used for six months of the year *but since October last year its hardly been used at all.*
> It also has lots of delves and grooves and none of it is smooth or flat.
> 
> It just takes forever to get it clean. Even the camos dome is looking really grubby and I have never figured out how to clean that as you cannot apply any real pressure to it as its squidgy and not rigid.


What has happened Barry? You are letting the side down mate!!!! Does this mean we have no adventures to look forward to reading this year then?????

What IS the world coming to......................

Carl


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*motorhome roof*

Maybe its because I can see the roof of mine from the bedroom window that I wash it every couple of months it never takes longer than 30 Minutes, and its only the landing that hurts when you fall off :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Carl_n_Flo Wrote: *What has happened Barry? You are letting the side down mate!!!! Does this mean we have no adventures to look forward to reading this year then?????
> 
> What IS the world coming to......................
> 
> Carl


Its not looking good.

I moaned for months about not having much work on, what should I do? Boo Hoo etc etc!

Some smart arses on here gave me loads of advice about what to do, marketing and networking etc and thinking they were talking rubbish I went along with it just to humour them but sadly its paid off and now I have more work than I can shake a stick at. 

I cannot win. On the one hand I have Mrs D banging on about me making some money. Now she is asking when we are going away again! Not a chance in the foreseable. I wanted to do the 70th anniversary stuff for WWII in Normandy. No chance of that now and then I planned an Alpine passes trip based on a thread I started a few months ago. Bah!

Anyway. Back to the roof. The window idea is a good one but to be honest if I clean it on the drive there is no way I can fall off. Well at least not down the sides unless I loose a lot of weight.

[fullalbumimg:9dc7b66d46]1289[/fullalbumimg:9dc7b66d46]


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You lot have "semi" spurred me to action. Tomorrow I shall purchase 4 scaffold boards to put on my already owned scaffold tower

tony


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

BarrY, how the hell do you get out of the van once you've parked it?
Or do you climb out of the roof light?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*~Roof*

I do my roof about once per month if possible. The hardest part was climbing up the rear ladder with a heavy bucket of water. Now I fill my 10 litre jerrican, put the cap on and push it through the Heki. It's easier than climbing the latter with the bucket.

Russ


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I did an experiment last time I washed the roof. After washing I put a layer of wax polish on half of it. Makes a huge difference that half was clean in 10 mins the other I was scrubbing all afternoon. Mind you I could grow potatoes under the solar panels :lol: 

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *makems wrote: *]BarrY, how the hell do you get out of the van once you've parked it?
> Or do you climb out of the roof light?


I cant get out! Ive been stuck here since the end of the Croft Rally. It isnt even my house! 8O

Help!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Fer chrissakes mate!!! You even have a ladder up the back end (of the van....of the van!!!!). Cleaning yer roof would be a piddle of a job for a resourceful chap such as yerself :lol: .

I had to hope that my 'lash-up' of a ladder either 1) didn't collapse, 2) didn't fall over or 3) didn't walk off when I was on the roof doing ours................and if you say you are too heavy - I weigh 17 stone.

Get up there - get it clean - pack the van and head for the hills...........

Take the work with you!!!!

Carl

(Seriously though - glad to hear that the wolf is being kept from the door mate.........not been easy these past few years....)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: ~Roof*



Rapide561 said:


> I do my roof about once per month if possible. The hardest part was climbing up the rear ladder with a heavy bucket of water. Now I fill my 10 litre jerrican, put the cap on and push it through the Heki. It's easier than climbing the latter with the bucket.
> 
> Russ


Russ

Surely easier to climb the ladder holding the end of a piece off rope tied to the bucket, haul it up :wink:

That is how we wash boat decks.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *makems wrote: *]BarrY, how the hell do you get out of the van once you've parked it?
> > Or do you climb out of the roof light?
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you probably pushed it in :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine is parked under an oak tree and gets covered in sap and all sorts of gunge. I pressure washed half of it with the lance attachment before experimenting with the patio cleaning attachment. The brushes and circular spraying motion made really short work of the grime and I will always use this in future as it cuts the cleaning time drastically and doesn't spray dirty water over the neighbours car


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > > *makems wrote: *]BarrY, how the hell do you get out of the van once you've parked it?
> ...


There is a way out at the front of the passenger door as the drive widens a bit at the back. Does cause a few double takes though.

Still havent got round to cleaning it and probably wont for ages.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

wash the roof of the van???

S*** ,does it have a roof :lol: :lol: 

Never seen it

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

Cleaned the roof twice this year and hate every minute if it. Worst bit is getting back on the ladder to come down. I like the Heki idea might try that one next time.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Dont forget once it washed it needs polishing.

Doing ours at the moment  

Martin


----------



## devenaden (Aug 13, 2014)

cleaning of roofs is becoming mandatory for good home maintenance. Only experienced roof cleaning services will understand and have refined the right strength of landscape friendly cleaners to remove the growth and still be safe for the environment surrounding your home.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

devenaden said:


> cleaning of roofs is becoming mandatory for good home maintenance. Only experienced roof cleaning services will understand and have refined the right strength of landscape friendly cleaners to remove the growth and still be safe for the environment surrounding your home.


This post was a propos of what exactly - after 3 months silence on the topic? :?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Meat in a can.............SPAM!


----------

